# Another Country Trying to Influence the American Voter!?!



## Bruce_T_Laney

_*It seem those Commie Pinko Socialist Ham Eating For Breakfast Hockey Loving Canucks are trying to convince us ( USA ) we are great!*_

_*Canadians want Americans to know the U.S. is 'already great'*_

_*How dare they tell us what is great about us ( USA )!*_







_*( I know not in the rubber room but posted it here because it is about Canada and they are correct America is great no matter what the Orange Glow Messiah claims! )*_


----------



## IsaacNewton

America is in many ways. Good to hear Canada chime in, again. We've heard this from Canadians before. They seem to be our next door neighbor that leans over the fence now and then to say 'don't listen to anyone else, your yard is in fine shape and I like the new paint job'. 

What is hilarious is there are people reading this thread that are trying to figure out how to post up how terrible America is. 

Good luck red-hatters.


----------



## WillowTree

Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IsaacNewton said:


> America is in many ways. Good to hear Canada chime in, again. We've heard this from Canadians before. They seem to be our next door neighbor that leans over the fence now and then to say 'don't listen to anyone else, your yard is in fine shape and I like the new paint job'.
> 
> What is hilarious is there are people reading this thread that are trying to figure out how to post up how terrible America is.
> 
> Good luck red-hatters.



The globalist corporate elite are giving America a bad name.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

WillowTree said:


> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?



It looks to me like Obamarama was out to make America not so great. He has done a very good job indeed.


----------



## SeaGal

WillowTree said:


> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?



Kinda wondering that myself...tho' I thoroughly appreciated all the folks over at the Garden Collective reminding us in '08 that America is already great and doesn't need fundamental transformation.  'member that?...me neither.

But I do remember this - talk about maniacal...

talk about hypocrisy...

talk about collusion with the Russians...

But thank you to all the fine folks over at Garden Collective - we too are profoundly grateful that America's greatness survived the attempted fundamental changes, the hypocrisy and collusion of the previous 8 years.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

IsaacNewton said:


> America is in many ways. Good to hear Canada chime in, again. We've heard this from Canadians before. They seem to be our next door neighbor that leans over the fence now and then to say 'don't listen to anyone else, your yard is in fine shape and I like the new paint job'.
> 
> What is hilarious is there are people reading this thread that are trying to figure out how to post up how terrible America is.
> 
> Good luck red-hatters.



You have an American already who thinks that America is terrible. His name is hunkytare.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

WillowTree said:


> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?




WTF is right.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SeaGal said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda wondering that myself...tho' I thoroughly appreciated all the folks over at the Garden Collective reminding us in '08 that America is already great and doesn't need fundamental transformation.  'member that?...me neither.
> 
> But I do remember this - talk about maniacal...
> 
> talk about hypocrisy...
> 
> talk about collusion with the Russians...
> 
> But thank you to all the fine folks over at Garden Collective - we too are profoundly grateful that America's greatness survived the attempted fundamental changes, the hypocrisy and collusion of the previous 8 years.
Click to expand...


And I am looking at the videos and seeing a bunch of white stupid liberals in the background rooting for their demise as white people, and helping their dear Islamic leader to help push them out of the picture. A picture that will destroy their race and their jobs. It's hard sometimes to try and fix stupid, and gawd only knows that there are plenty of them in America. I know of one of them here. He knows who I am talking about.


----------



## justinacolmena

Canada, like much of Europe, is a white nationalist, national socialist, social democracy.

I am not even allowed to enter Canada from the U.S. because I am transgender.

Canada considers that they are doing me a favor by allowing me to leave after turning me back at the border.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SeaGal said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda wondering that myself...tho' I thoroughly appreciated all the folks over at the Garden Collective reminding us in '08 that America is already great and doesn't need fundamental transformation.  'member that?...me neither.
> 
> But I do remember this - talk about maniacal...
> 
> talk about hypocrisy...
> 
> talk about collusion with the Russians...
> 
> But thank you to all the fine folks over at Garden Collective - we too are profoundly grateful that America's greatness survived the attempted fundamental changes, the hypocrisy and collusion of the previous 8 years.
Click to expand...



Americans are lucky that their President only gets to serve two terms. In Canada our PM's can get to serve a life time if they want to if they keep getting the votes they need to stay as PM. A prime set up and example for dictatorship.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

justinacolmena said:


> Canada, like much of Europe, is a white nationalist, national socialist, social democracy.
> 
> I am not even allowed to enter Canada from the U.S. because I am transgender.
> 
> Canada considers that they are doing me a favor by allowing me to leave after turning me back at the border.




1. Canada is fast becoming a non white nationalist country with the amount of third world immigrants being allowed to immigrate to Canada. 80% of all our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries and this has been going on for decades now. A recipe for white racial genocide. 

2. BS. Transgenders are everywhere now and there are laws in Canada to protect them from discrimination. Just how were you denied entry into Canada? What did the border guard say to you that you could not enter Canada? 

3. Canada is a promoter of all kinds of different sexual perversions. Soon beastiality and incest and pedophilia may soon be protected by law in Canada. Canada is fast becoming the new Sodom and Gommorah. I keep wondering as to how many more letters can they add to the LGBTQ lineup? I can see LGBTQ adding letters to it like LGBTQIBPXYZ.


----------



## Dragonlady

WillowTree said:


> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?



His “transformation” made it better than it was. Dumb Donald is going backwards.


----------



## pismoe

Dragonlady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His “transformation” made it better than it was. Dumb Donald is going backwards.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------   President Trump is doing ok as he rebuilds USA military , does some deportations [never enough] , redo's the Courts and fecks with the 'norks' , iranians , canada , mexico , [nafta] , trade and many parts of 'europe'  and the world DLady .


----------



## justinacolmena

feduptaxpayer said:


> 1. Canada is fast becoming a non white nationalist country with the amount of third world immigrants being allowed to immigrate to Canada. 80% of all our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries and this has been going on for decades now. A recipe for white racial genocide.



I don't think so. White people are white because their skin evolved that way to produce sufficient vitamin D in the far north with scant sunlight and meager diet. "Colored" people are mostly very welcome that far north, but for most of them it's just too cold and dark in the winter. There is no risk of white racial genocide. That is totally in your imagination.



feduptaxpayer said:


> 2. BS. Transgenders are everywhere now and there are laws in Canada to protect them from discrimination. Just how were you denied entry into Canada? What did the border guard say to you that you could not enter Canada?



Doxxed. No doxx. No entry. Ever. Can't get the doxx, even in the U.S. when you are TG. Sabotaged my vehicle beyond repair when they turned me back. Twice.



feduptaxpayer said:


> 3. Canada is a promoter of all kinds of different sexual perversions. Soon beastiality and incest and pedophilia may soon be protected by law in Canada. Canada is fast becoming the new Sodom and Gommorah. I keep wondering as to how many more letters can they add to the LGBTQ lineup? I can see LGBTQ adding letters to it like LGBTQIBPXYZ.



That sort of stuff doesn't help the transgender. Some lady on the street corner with pink hair telling everyone who passes by, "I don't like men." And the misogynistic "gay" men who frequent health clubs and such. Somehow they manage to reproduce like rabbits despite their total avoidance of the opposite sex. They're illiterate.  Nah. "straight" people aren't going extinct, either. No real danger of that outside of Toronto.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

justinacolmena said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Canada is fast becoming a non white nationalist country with the amount of third world immigrants being allowed to immigrate to Canada. 80% of all our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries and this has been going on for decades now. A recipe for white racial genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. White people are white because their skin evolved that way to produce sufficient vitamin D in the far north with scant sunlight and meager diet. "Colored" people are mostly very welcome that far north, but for most of them it's just too cold and dark in the winter. There is no risk of white racial genocide. That is totally in your imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. BS. Transgenders are everywhere now and there are laws in Canada to protect them from discrimination. Just how were you denied entry into Canada? What did the border guard say to you that you could not enter Canada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doxxed. No doxx. No entry. Ever. Can't get the doxx, even in the U.S. when you are TG. Sabotaged my vehicle beyond repair when they turned me back. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Canada is a promoter of all kinds of different sexual perversions. Soon beastiality and incest and pedophilia may soon be protected by law in Canada. Canada is fast becoming the new Sodom and Gommorah. I keep wondering as to how many more letters can they add to the LGBTQ lineup? I can see LGBTQ adding letters to it like LGBTQIBPXYZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sort of stuff doesn't help the transgender. Some lady on the street corner with pink hair telling everyone who passes by, "I don't like men." And the misogynistic "gay" men who frequent health clubs and such. Somehow they manage to reproduce like rabbits despite their total avoidance of the opposite sex. They're illiterate.  Nah. "straight" people aren't going extinct, either. No real danger of that outside of Toronto.
Click to expand...



Maybe where you live you do not see the danger of white racial genocide going on but for those of us living in the big cities do. Living in a remote northern town will not take note as to what is going on. They live to far away to notice it.


----------



## justinacolmena

feduptaxpayer said:


> Maybe where you live you do not see the danger of white racial genocide going on but for those of us living in the big cities do. Living in a remote northern town will not take note as to what is going on. They live to far away to notice it.



You know what?

I just really, really hate city slickers who constantly tell me what to do, how to dress, how to comb my hair, how often I'm required to mow my lawn, what I'm allowed to eat for breakfast, whether or not I'm allowed to own a firearm, what kind of work I am allowed to do, what temperature my thermostat must be set to, and so on and so forth. That's why I do not enjoy living that close to my neighbors, not to mention I really, really hate the loud parties, the second-hand smoke from marijuana, crack cocaine, heroin, "spice," the needles littering the streets by the "pain clinic," the rampant prostitution and human trafficking, and the fact that you can't even buy a cup of coffee and get behind the wheel of a car anymore without getting a DUI.

And none of that has shit to do with the color of anyone's skin.

There's no genocide but you damned city slickers killing your own selves off with your own stupidity.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

justinacolmena said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Canada is fast becoming a non white nationalist country with the amount of third world immigrants being allowed to immigrate to Canada. 80% of all our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries and this has been going on for decades now. A recipe for white racial genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. White people are white because their skin evolved that way to produce sufficient vitamin D in the far north with scant sunlight and meager diet. "Colored" people are mostly very welcome that far north, but for most of them it's just too cold and dark in the winter. There is no risk of white racial genocide. That is totally in your imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. BS. Transgenders are everywhere now and there are laws in Canada to protect them from discrimination. Just how were you denied entry into Canada? What did the border guard say to you that you could not enter Canada?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doxxed. No doxx. No entry. Ever. Can't get the doxx, even in the U.S. when you are TG. Sabotaged my vehicle beyond repair when they turned me back. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Canada is a promoter of all kinds of different sexual perversions. Soon beastiality and incest and pedophilia may soon be protected by law in Canada. Canada is fast becoming the new Sodom and Gommorah. I keep wondering as to how many more letters can they add to the LGBTQ lineup? I can see LGBTQ adding letters to it like LGBTQIBPXYZ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sort of stuff doesn't help the transgender. Some lady on the street corner with pink hair telling everyone who passes by, "I don't like men." And the misogynistic "gay" men who frequent health clubs and such. Somehow they manage to reproduce like rabbits despite their total avoidance of the opposite sex. They're illiterate.  Nah. "straight" people aren't going extinct, either. No real danger of that outside of Toronto.
Click to expand...



Well, there are a plenty of non-white people that have been living in Canada for centuries now, and they have not turned white yet if I get your drift? 

They must of thought that you were some kind of TG drug or gun smuggler. 

Gays reproduce like rabbits? Can you clarify what you meant by saying that? Are you saying that gays can have children while having sex with their same sex and one can get pregnant? Really? I did not know that.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

justinacolmena said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe where you live you do not see the danger of white racial genocide going on but for those of us living in the big cities do. Living in a remote northern town will not take note as to what is going on. They live to far away to notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?
> 
> I just really, really hate city slickers who constantly tell me what to do, how to dress, how to comb my hair, how often I'm required to mow my lawn, what I'm allowed to eat for breakfast, whether or not I'm allowed to own a firearm, what kind of work I am allowed to do, what temperature my thermostat must be set to, and so on and so forth. That's why I do not enjoy living that close to my neighbors, not to mention I really, really hate the loud parties, the second-hand smoke from marijuana, crack cocaine, heroin, "spice," the needles littering the streets by the "pain clinic," the rampant prostitution and human trafficking, and the fact that you can't even buy a cup of coffee and get behind the wheel of a car anymore without getting a DUI.
> 
> And none of that has shit to do with the color of anyone's skin.
> 
> There's no genocide but you damned city slickers killing your own selves off with your own stupidity.
Click to expand...



Oh, there is a real genocide going on here and being done on purpose and it is happening against the white people. You country hicks will not see this going on because you do not have to put up with seeing and living with all the race mixing that goes on in big cities. Working on a farm won't get you to see as to what is going on.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His “transformation” made it better than it was. Dumb Donald is going backwards.
Click to expand...



You mean like Trump wanting to drain the swamp, get illegals out, creating new jobs, lower taxes and build a wall to keep drug smugglers and illegals out is backwards, well, I would not want to see what really going backwards is like.


----------



## sophieWasntHere

feduptaxpayer said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe where you live you do not see the danger of white racial genocide going on but for those of us living in the big cities do. Living in a remote northern town will not take note as to what is going on. They live to far away to notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?
> 
> I just really, really hate city slickers who constantly tell me what to do, how to dress, how to comb my hair, how often I'm required to mow my lawn, what I'm allowed to eat for breakfast, whether or not I'm allowed to own a firearm, what kind of work I am allowed to do, what temperature my thermostat must be set to, and so on and so forth. That's why I do not enjoy living that close to my neighbors, not to mention I really, really hate the loud parties, the second-hand smoke from marijuana, crack cocaine, heroin, "spice," the needles littering the streets by the "pain clinic," the rampant prostitution and human trafficking, and the fact that you can't even buy a cup of coffee and get behind the wheel of a car anymore without getting a DUI.
> 
> And none of that has shit to do with the color of anyone's skin.
> 
> There's no genocide but you damned city slickers killing your own selves off with your own stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there is a real genocide going on here and being done on purpose and it is happening against the white people. You country hicks will not see this going on because you do not have to put up with seeing and living with all the race mixing that goes on in big cities. Working on a farm won't get you to see as to what is going on.
Click to expand...

Seeing as we live in the same city, I can tell you with certainty that killing (much less genocide) is (and would be) infeasible, improbable, and (most importantly) not an important part of most racially-based agendas.
Allow me to explain.
In criminology, a primary investigation technique is to look for motive, means, and opportunity. In general, all three are needed to be (near) certain that someone has committed a crime, although just two can (sometimes) be acceptable (note that this doesn't apply to laws or regulations that the person has clearly just committed). I've yet to see you make an argument for any of these so I fail to see what you base your suspicion on.
Anyway, I just replied to a two-year-old post that I didn't really care about.


----------



## justinacolmena

sophieWasntHere said:


> In criminology, a primary investigation technique is to look for motive, means, and opportunity


I had a cousin by that name turn 17 all of a sudden and a gang of Hell's Angels showed up from out of the middle of nowhere.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

WillowTree said:


> Really? What I am wondering is if America is so great why did obummer need to fundamentally transform it? Wtf?




America wasn't Marxist enough for Obamarama. We can see today that the democratic party is now full of Marxists. WTF is right.


----------



## verker

music
capitalism
the military
nukes
obamacare
economics
biden/harris
celebi

For instance !!!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

justinacolmena said:


> I don't think so. White people are white because their skin evolved that way to produce sufficient vitamin D in the far north with scant sunlight and meager diet. "Colored" people are mostly very welcome that far north, but for most of them it's just too cold and dark in the winter. There is no risk of white racial genocide. That is totally in your imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> Doxxed. No doxx. No entry. Ever. Can't get the doxx, even in the U.S. when you are TG. Sabotaged my vehicle beyond repair when they turned me back. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> That sort of stuff doesn't help the transgender. Some lady on the street corner with pink hair telling everyone who passes by, "I don't like men." And the misogynistic "gay" men who frequent health clubs and such. Somehow they manage to reproduce like rabbits despite their total avoidance of the opposite sex. They're illiterate.  Nah. "straight" people aren't going extinct, either. No real danger of that outside of Toronto.



Why have all black people that have been living all of their lives in Canada have not turned white yet? Why did they not evolve to become white? Just asking?


----------



## justinacolmena

feduptaxpayer said:


> Why have all black people that have been living all of their lives in Canada have not turned white yet? Why did they not evolve to become white? Just asking?


I suppose many of them speak French, Creole, Pidgin, etc. in Montreal and Quebec just as they do in Louisiana and Mississippi.

That was the Underground Railroad route from the Civil War. A lot of cant, lingo, slang to mislead or evade the Confederate cops.


----------

